
Why I no longer host my emails myself - jlelse
https://jlelse.blog/thoughts/2020/07/no-email-selfhosting/
======
crmrc114
Mailservers are a royal PITA. And may god help you if your assigned ip block
is blacklisted because of some previous user. Mail delivery is just much less
painful when you pay someone else with dedicated infrastructure. Kinda sucks
because I remember when we all had our own on premises or co-lo mail servers.

I just think that era is dead. Spam has become so crazy- heck I use g suite
(google apps) because the gmail spam filter is so powerful. I do not miss
going and trying to manually tweak spam assassin rules so XYZ domain can email
some user for an important project.

I am guessing this is the case with most HN users these days.

------
themew
If you can setup your SPF, DKIM and DMARC settings, you'll never have to worry
about paying for email services. You can keep your email flowing to customers
and maintain your security. Unfortunately, very few sysadmins these days seem
to want to spend any time learning the ins-and-outs of successful email
delivery.

